# Schrift viel zu klein



## Mitsuki (30. September 2004)

*Bitte HILFE,: schrigt viel zu klein!*

Also, ich wollte mir für meine HP einen Wallpaper machen,darum habe ich das Format auf 600x800 gestellt, als ich das Bild fertig hatte, wollte ich Menü und News auf das Bild setzen, (eingestellte schriftgröße: 13pt) aber die Schrift war so klein, das man gar ncihts sieht... dann hab ich es auf 72 eingestellt, und man konnte immernoch nichts sehen... schließlich bin ich beim höchsten (1296 Pt ) gelandet und die Schrift ist immernoch viel zu klein......


weiß jemand, was ich machen soll? Bitte gebt mir so schnell wie möglich eine antwort, bis nächste Woche Mittwoch muss ich den Fehler behoben haben...

(sollte ich offline sein,  könnt ihr mir auch per E-mail antworten...)

danke lg Mitsuki


----------



## ArcaDe (1. Oktober 2004)

was ist deine auflösung ?

du solltest da mal nachschauen .. wenn du z.bsp auf neues bild gehts kommt ja 

höhe = 600bei dir 
breite = 800 bei dir 
auflösung = hier wir dein fehler sein .. 72 dürfte für deine wallpaper reichen 

mach das so und du wirst sehen es  .

lieben gruß
ArcaDe


----------



## Jantz (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

wird sicherlich deine DPI Werte sein, solltest du mal auf 72 oder 100 stellen.


----------



## ArcaDe (6. Oktober 2004)

genau das isses .. hatte ich auch am anfang gemacht und mich gewundert hehe


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (6. Oktober 2004)

ArcaDe: Achte doch bitte bei deinen nächsten Beiträgen auf die Netiquette, speziell §12, danke.


----------



## ArcaDe (7. Oktober 2004)

alles klar habe ich mir durchgelesen und ihn wahrscheinlich mit meiner kleinschrift wieder gebrochen (oder habe ich etwa ein "hi" am anfang vergessen?). nun das wird meine letzte anwort auf eine userfrage gewesen sein. ich dachte hier wären hilfen angesagt und keine gross- kleinschreibung schulunterrichtsstunden.
egal wird garantiert "nie" wieder vorkommen. viel spass noch


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Oktober 2004)

ArcaDe, das hat nichts mit einem fehlendem "Hi" am Anfang zu tun, 
sondern wie Du schon richtig bemerkt hast, Deine mangelhafte Benutzung
der Shift-Taste. Es gibt nun mal gewisse Regeln auf diesem Forum, die
nicht ohne Grund aufgestellt wurden. Und da dieses Thema schon oft
genug durchgekaut wurde, verweise ich Dich auf folgenden Link, wo Du 
alles Wissenswerte nochmal nachlesen kannst...
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170190

- closed -


----------

